# Woman found dead in Hebden Bridge



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2008)

A woman was found dead in the river under the pack horse bridge in town this morning. We don't get many dead bodies in our river so this is big news here in Hebden. The woman's family have been informed but nobody here seems to know who she was 
Whoever she was, it's very sad


----------



## janeb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats very sad - my boss lives in Hebden, next to a river but I don't know which one, and she says it was flooded yesterday - maybe an accident if the weather was bad?


----------



## yardbird (Oct 27, 2008)

I love your town .
 This is awful as it would be anywhere, however....
poor lady


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2008)

janeb said:


> Thats very sad - my boss lives in Hebden, next to a river but I don't know which one, and she says it was flooded yesterday - maybe an accident if the weather was bad?



This was right in the town centre. It's not deep there, usually just a few ducks waiting to be fed stale bread   This is such a nice town to live in, it seems really sad that someone died alone here


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2008)

yardbird said:


> I love your town .
> This is awful as it would be anywhere, however....
> poor lady



I know.........., it's no worse than any other death, it's just so sad that the river in town is usually such a lovely happy place


----------



## aqua (Oct 27, 2008)

oh that is sad


----------



## Boczkowski (Oct 28, 2008)

yes, very sad


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2008)

My mother in law lives opposit her. She's left a couple of kids too

The MIL is a bit shook over this cos she asked the woman a while back about whether she worried about having the river at the end of her garden.

Very sad.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Weren't there a couple of unsovled murders in Hebden Bridge in the 80s?

Or are you just saying she slipped/suicide?


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 13, 2008)

No foul play here - just a tragic accident apparently.


----------

